# Big Brother - Little Brother



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Got my light box/tent thing yesteday and wanted to try it out, still dont have any daylight bulbs but had a play, very pleased with its potential.

Here is a pic of W1 and its little brother.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Second pic is great! I love the concept, maybe with some other backround but still well done there!


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheers

May try that one in the little box then


----------

